# Are equal length downpipes any good?



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Downpipes appear to come in 2 types. Equal and unequal.
With all other features being equal, which one is better and why?


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 30, 2011)

Don't think there are any real performance difference to speak of in general comparing equal and unequal length pipes as that's more to do with overall make and size, but for pure sound the equal length is miles better if you ask me, it adds that RB scream pulsation over more subtle and creamy sound. it's all down to preference as some actually prefer the unequal pipes.


----------



## Mikeykt (Jul 21, 2013)

Zealou5 have just started manufacturing equal length down pipes, bob has one of them fitted to his 32 GTR and I've heard it myself and it sounds absolutely incredible! There's a video of it on they're Facebook page if you wanted to check it out....


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

remember bobs car also has a ti exhaust as well as the downpipe


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

The equal length downpipes Bob has just made sounds ridiculously good. I have the tomei titanium exhaust already so looking to buy this when he releases it. Can't find a link but it's on the Facebook page.


----------



## Mikeykt (Jul 21, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/Zealou5?ref=ts&fref=ts

Pictures and video are all on there....


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

So are we saying there is no performance advantage in equal length?
I have heard bobs car BTW.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

there are plenty of different makes, types etc out there some equal length, others not.

don't think it makes a big difference on performance rather than sound.

Mines front pipe, Midori and Amuse sound really good 

also depends on the rest of your system as well.

not heard bobs but i am sure it sounds really nice too.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

R32 Combat said:


> So are we saying there is no performance advantage in equal length?
> I have heard bobs car BTW.


Equal length exhausts are to used for exhuast frequency tuning and I don't think that makes any odds once past the turbos.

Though given the noise factor that coupled with perhaps good build and decent flow might make you want some (or perhaps I should say make me want one).


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Why would it make an exhaust sound different?


----------



## f5twister (Feb 5, 2013)

pulses are different in a equal length exhaust and that creates the different sound.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

f5twister said:


> pulses are different in a equal length exhaust and that creates the different sound.


I though the turbo would have removed the pulse?


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 30, 2011)

its where the pipes meet again on the downpipe where the pulses are/makes different in equal length.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I see that for n/a stuff.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

There are still pulses post turbo, especially at low turbine speeds.


----------



## V1H (Aug 30, 2001)

Hard to make out on youtube, what am I listening for? do unequal length D/P have more of an offbeat sound like scoobys?


----------



## f5twister (Feb 5, 2013)

V1H said:


> Hard to make out on youtube, what am I listening for? do unequal length D/P have more of an offbeat sound like scoobys?


unequal is the stock sound its a very growly low exhaust tone.

equal length just screams in a very high note.


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Unequal length tends to make the exhaust note a bit muddied, equal length definately sounds better imho

HPI Dump Pipes> Mine's Front Pipe > Kakimoto Hyper Mega N1 > Kakimoto Hyper Full Mega N1+
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pru7p9EOr8E&t=6m48s


----------

